
Qt Creator 4.0 Beta released - daviducolo
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2016/03/23/qt-creator-4-0-beta-released/?utm_content=25323411&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook
======
ronjouch
Very nice to see three (EDIT: two) of the main highlights have nothing
specific to Qt:

\- Clang Static Analyzer integration

\- Autotest Integration (EDIT: I was wrong about this one, it's tied to Qt
Test)

\- Automatic CMake triggering

Props to the team to improve QtCreator as a friendly general C++ IDE, not just
a friendly Qt IDE.

